# History of Depression



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

I have just read somewhere that if you have a history of depression then you cannot adopt.  Does anyone have any experiences of this?  I have had one episode in the past where I had 6 weeks off of work but it is going back 10 years now will this effect the adoption route?  Thanks Kath x


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Katht,

I dont think depression excludes you from adoption, but the social worker will want to see how you deal with issues that arise now and your previous episode will be discussed in some detail. Dont let this put you off, the best place to start will be by talking to some of the local authorities and voluntary agencies in your area as well as the baaf website, turn the previous episode into a positive ie what you learnt about yourself etc


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you Kx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Katht,

Don't let your depression put you off looking into adoption, from what you said it was 10 yrs ago and you were only off sick from work for six weeks.
I suffered from depression for a year or 2 and I dealt with it, I was placed under the mental health but when it came to my assessment I was very honest told them everything they needed to know. This was not a problem and also the mental health and my GP gave a report to say I am now stable and have been for over 2 yrs.
If you were not placed under the mental health then you wont have a problem and even if you were I can't see it being a problem.
I know all SS are different, but it wont hurt to phone around and require about adoption and when you get to speak to a SW just mention it and say it was 10 yrs ago.
I'm sure you will be o.k
Good luck
Skyblu.x


----------



## Ruthie82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Kath - If you are still concerned after the ladies advice ask your GP off the record.

If I were to get signed off work now (following 2nd failed cycle and work stresses) what could I get signed off for so that it wont effect our ability to adopt? We haven't started the process yet possible in a year. I am not depressed or anything, just trying to get my head around things and work is not helping that. 

Ruth x


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you for your replies which have been reassuring.  About to do our last IVF cycle and I think it helps to know that I might have the adoption route to try if god forbids it is a BFN or m/c again. Kath x


----------



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 

I suffered from depression and anxiety and still take tablets now to keep it under control.  I thought that this would stop us from adopting and although we are only at the start of the process, we have passed the initial assessment and are waiting for preparation training. 

I knew that this may be a 'sticking point' and so I went to see my GP before my initial appointment, she confirmed that as the condition had been under control for some time that any medical reports would be favourable.  I have received counselling and psychotherapy and completely understand how and why  the anxiety started.  I relayed all of this to the social worker and although I may need an early medical it hasn't caused us any problems so far. 

Many of the ladies on fertility friends are here because they have/are experiencing the most upsetting and potentially devastating times in their lives causing grief, anxiety, jealousy, worthlessness, failure etc etc.  I would be more surprised if we didnt feel depressed!! 

Good luck with whatever route you choose. 

x


----------



## Ruthie82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Bunny Face for sharing your journey so far, it has reminded me how it is OK I feel the way I do. We (FF girls) are and have gone though a lot emotionally. Thank you once again.


----------

